# custom woven clothing labels/tags contest



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just in case you missed it, we have a sweepstakes going where one of our forum sponsors, www.clothinglabels4u.com is giving away 250 custom woven clothing labels.

Check out the details here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=7589

Enter the sweepstakes here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/sweepstakes.php?do=sweepstakes&id=2

Good luck everyone!

PS. She's also offering free sample labels for anybody that's interested in the quality of her label services. See the links above for more info


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh dang it, I already ordered 1000 tags from her! Maybe if I win, I can go with a different style


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Maybe if I win, I can go with a different style


You can also use the prize amount towards a larger purchase


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

wow nice contest Rodney I need those labels to start off with my clothing line hope i win (=

aarg **** ! not my country ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> aarg **** ! not my country .


Which country do you live in?


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

netherlands.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> netherlands


Thanks  I'll have to do some research on the sweepstakes laws in the Netherlands to see if we can make sure you're included in the next contest coming in January


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 2, 2006)

cool


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

This is exciting! I still need to make post more, but I think 15 won't be too hard. ^_~

Don't worry. I won't be a post whore. I don't like that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This is exciting! I still need to make post more, but I think 15 won't be too hard. ^_~


Don't forget, the contest ends in 4 days


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Did I enter this yet Rodney? I can't remember..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jasonda said:


> Did I enter this yet Rodney? I can't remember.


Yep, you were one of the first


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Curse my faulty memory.  Thanks Rodney.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

ahhh the contest is closed and its still the 31st  o well i guess ill have to wait till next time. i didnt think i would even have a chance for 15 posts.


----------



## PrinceDeeDer (Jul 14, 2006)

when is the next one?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> when is the next one?


We're having a new contest in a couple of weeks, but it won't be for custom woven labels. It will probably be for a piece of heat press equipment (like a vinyl cutter or a press or something).

As we get more businesses who want to sponsor contests, there will be more variety (and quantity) with the contest offerings 

The winner for the labels contest has been selected and we're just waiting for his prize claim form to be signed before we announce it


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rodney said:


> We're having a new contest in a couple of weeks, but it won't be for custom woven labels. It will probably be for a piece of heat press equipment (like a vinyl cutter or a press or something).
> 
> As we get more businesses who want to sponsor contests, there will be more variety (and quantity) with the contest offerings
> 
> The winner for the labels contest has been selected and we're just waiting for his prize claim form to be signed before we announce it


Can I join this one Rodney, please, please . As you can see, I'm from the other side of the globe. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can I join this one Rodney, please, please . As you can see, I'm from the other side of the globe. Thank you in advance.


I'll have to check the sweepstakes laws in your area (if you know of them, or know where I should look...just let me know)


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'll have to check the sweepstakes laws in your area (if you know of them, or know where I should look...just let me know)


Thanks Rodney, really appreciate that. I don't know where to look for the sweepstakes laws here though. But I know you'll find them. BIG THANKS AGAIN.


----------

